# Wifey sending mixed messages



## joeblow (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm confused and hoping someone out there can help me sort this out.

*WARNING LONG POST* sorry, but please bear with me....

My wife and I have been married over 12 years, and have two good kids. We have both had small problems with some depression. She is taking medicine for depression.
Both of us have been working since kids were young(now they are around ten, eleven). I work in construction so sometimes I would be unemployed for a month or two here and there. She works in hospitals, so she used to have a steady job.

Awhile ago I pressured her to find a job that doesn't have odd hours and on call(because I found that I was not able to work short notice overtime at my job, which led me to be laid off sooner than my co-workers). She did find a job that didn't have call and had regular hours, life was good. Then last fall she gives two weeks notice to her employer and doesn't tell me until she has one day left to work, and then didn't have a real reason for quitting besides "I just want to be home for awhile".......WHAT?!!!

. I was angry we argued about how we were going to make the bills without her paycheck(I make more, but her's was more stable).

So I took over paying all the bills except her car payment. Since then she worked a minimum wage job she found close to home. She was looking for something that paid better but the only thing she could find was a temp. job working in NY(we live in center of the country), and she took it.

I misunderstood about her ability to leave this job before its end-date, she cannot without a large fine and a blackmark on resume. 

I miss her and so do the kids. She doesn't act like she misses us(has been gone for a month now). She says she does, but she doesn't act like it(we have been video chatting over skype).

I wonder if she is still depressed, if the medicine has turned her into a zombie, if she wants out of the marriage, wants out of responsibility, or what the heck she wants.... :scratchhead:


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

My sister has the kind of depression where she's totally convinced that if she lived somewhere else her life would just be peachy. Sounds like your wife is enjoying a little vacation from her life and she's getting paid to do it.

Still very odd though.


----------



## joeblow (Jan 19, 2011)

Mommy22: She doesn't act like she's hiding anything. She is not acting like I would expect someone who is missing her family. It seems she is faking something, I just can't put my finger on it. She says matter of factly "I'm working here just to make money, since I cant get a job close to home". Its like shes pissed at me that she quit her job and wants to screw over my feelings because I told her we can't afford to live on just my paycheck.


----------



## magnoliagal (Mar 30, 2011)

I'd go post this question on the men's clubhouse. Sounds like she's playing head games and you need some strategies of your own.


----------



## MardiGrasMambo (Mar 5, 2011)

She's probably resentful of your job change request. But, there is still the medical side of this equation. See if she's visiting a doc where she is and if her meds have changed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

